# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Το ναυάγιο του M/S Αλέξανδρος

## sidnik77

Την άνοιξη του 1960 το φορτηγό πλοίο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ λόγω κακής ορατότητας προσάραξε στην νότια ακτή του ακρωτηρίου. Έχοντας βρεθεί στο ξεκίνημα της ζωής του στους αντίποδες της σημερινής του θέσης, έφτασε στις ελληνικές θάλασσες στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα, γλιτώνοντας κατόπιν από την αναγκαστική διάλυση αλλά και από τον Β’ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, για να καταλήξει τελικά, μετά από 91 χρόνια ταξιδιών, στο Ποσείδι. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το πλοίο είχε κατασκευαστεί την ίδια σχεδόν εποχή με τον φάρο που βρίσκεται εκεί για να σηματοδοτεί την είσοδο στον Θερμαϊκό κόλπο.
Περισσότερα εδώ

http://www.wreckhistory.com/kathleen/

https://youtu.be/ZwlD9TkBccs

----------

